# 8008 engine



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all.. gotta lionel chessie engine 8008. Will run on jumpers off the track but when I Put it on track will run and not move.When off track,I hold wheels and motor keeps on running. Motor gear not matching with gear cluster. I bought all new gears and a gear housing which hasn`t helped. Any suggestions. Motor is can type and fastened with two screws on front of can with the gear cluster.Back of motor is free with about a 1/8 clearance around it.

Hillbilly fix won`t work on it. Any suggestions. Thanks,Everett
View attachment 31709


View attachment 31710


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hate to suggest the obvious, but you must have the wrong gears for that locomotive.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*8008*

Hi,John..Au contraire,my good man..I hate to disagree but it was that way when I got it. I got a breakdown of parts from Jeff at ttender and ordered everything but the wheels. The gear on the motor is the same as the one I got.the gear cluster is the same. the gears appear to be meshing good.The motor gear is spinning and it stills spins when I hold the wheels.I just wonder if the torque of the motor is lifting the gear end up enough to partly clear the gears??

I think it is the luck of the Irish to get something like this. I`ve fought this engine for almost a year and a half. It is the last one on my bench. The hillbilly fix won`t work either. but I had a HO diesel that was giving me fits{ I took the gear cover off to clean and lube the gears and couldn`t get it back on right.} After fooling with it for about a year,I hit it with a hammer{of which I had tried before} and lo and behold it jumped back o.k. and now runs like a new one.

I guess I`ll park it on a siding and maybe later work on it again. I got more in it than I should have. But I like the engine.

Regards,Everett Have a good evening:appl:


----------

